# Ищу телефон баянного мастера Распевина Виктора Петровича г. Хабаровск



## vitttalik (13 Авг 2013)

Подскажите коллеги телефон мастера по ремонту и настройке баянов в г. Хабаровске. Интересует Распевин Виктор Петрович


----------



## SDmitriy (13 Авг 2013)

Он что, потерял свой телефон? Что Вы его теперь ищете...


----------



## vitttalik (13 Авг 2013)

*SDmitriy*,
Он оставил у меня в кошельке деньги за устранение мелких неисправностей в моем инструменте! 
ОСТРЯК!


----------



## vitttalik (16 Авг 2013)

Спасибо всем за участие телефон найден. Кому необходим пишем в личку


----------

